# Philippines for outsourcing?



## haberdasher (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the forum, I've been reading it since my partners and I decided to start a clothing company. (about six months ago) I hope that I'm putting my post in the right forum. I was wondering if anyone had any experience outsourcing to the Philippines? I'm also looking into South America such as Peru. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


Haberdasher Clothing


----------



## blckisthervn (Aug 15, 2013)

HELLO 

We are a peruvian based company that is looking for partners worldwide in terms of producing their clothing brand and outsourcing their manufacturing needs.

You can write back for details about our costs.

Thanks and have a great week


----------

